# Wizzard Product Warning



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I purchased a package of 5 newly manufactured Wizzard RGT14, 14 tooth T-Jet arm pinion gears and they didn't work

I installed all 5 gears on 3 Aurora decks and one new Auto World Ultra G deck and they wouldn't mesh with the stock idler gears without binding up.

I looked at the gears with a 10X magnifier and compared them to the other Wizzard gears I have installed and all the dimensions were wrong.
The Outside diameter, root diameter. Everything was bad.

I tried to reduce the outside diameter to try and get them to mesh but the roots were too shallow and still no joy.

It seems like the tooling that Wizzard uses to cut the gears is worn to where they are not cut to usable dimensions.

Anyone else having problems with new RGT14 gears from Wizzard ?

__________________


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Have you contacted Cheryl or Bob @ Wizzard? I'm sure they would like to be made aware of a problem.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Dyno Dom*

This just happened today.

But I will get my Wizzard retailer to contact them and send them a sample of the gears.

__________________


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

I may be mistaken; however, isn't the RGT14 a 14 tooth drive pinion gear? It should mesh with a Tuff-Ones crown gear.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*waltgpierce*

The RGT14 is the same gear for both applications.

It's used as a pinion gear with the American Line AML 714 15 tooth crown.

__________________


----------

